# Cali SE-R's Cali SE-R



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

You can check out my ride, you can comment, you can discriminate, your opinion matters to me(Not Really):crazy:but I want to know anyways, thanks!!


http://members.cardomain.com/caliser


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I like it, very nice looking love the mostly look on the SER's, I'm sure you've suprised a lot of people with that car...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i hear a tsuru front and rear end conversion!

nice ride ! awesome motor ! keep up the awesome good work.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

thats a sweet gunmetal se-r looks flawless the way it is. its amazing to see a 92 car look so much better than some 2000+ cars now a days.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Wow....gunmetal is my FAVORITE...i love it...plus the motor is KICK ass


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

are those oem mudflaps or autozone. I want some badly.


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

The spalsh gaurds are OEM from Nissan, it looks more natural then the aftermarket ones, I got them from the dealership for about $75. 

I doubt I am going to do a Tsuru tailight conversion but definitely a front end conversion, I don't like the taillights.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Pretty sharp car. Having front plates sucks though. And with the red VC it almost looks like a DET.


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Soon to be DET, smog tho first!!


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Nice work! still looking clean since I saw it at Mile Square.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

purrrtttyyyy.


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks for the input, at least I know I am doing something right!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice rims!!! Nice car!!Looks like a sleeper


----------

